# Perfecto 2.5 gallon aquarium



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164158

The instructions that come with it say you can purchase an incandescent light to go over it, but everywhere I've looked and read said none such exist.

So am I going to have an aquarium without a light now? Without a cover?

It came with a glass cover over it but it doesn't leave much air flow. Is this going to be a problem? I mean, I don't even think you can fit the cord for the heater through that space.

Should I go with my instincts to return this hunk or junk and get one of these instead?
http://www.petco.com/product/4598/Marineland-Eclipse-System-3-Aquarium.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/4598/Marineland-Eclipse-System-3-Aquarium.aspx


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

Saix has the Top Fin one and he loves it. He's never had a light in his tank, and he's perfectly happy.

Edit:

Just a warning though, (and I think this is because he has a heater lol) sometimes the top cover gets foggy and you have to wipe it off. Other than that I've had absolutely no problems with it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its a good tank, but I understand the hood issue. Its very hard to find rectangular 2.5 hoods.

If youre worried about air flow, try using crafting mesh (2-3 pcs) over top to allow air in, but still keep temps moderate as well as keeping it somewhat humid.

For a light, use a regular desk light. I use one.

Use a fluorescent bulb instead.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally if you want to keep your tank, why not just cover the top with plastic craft canvas, cut the holes for your gear (heater) and get an overhead lamp with whatever bulb you want?  Much cheaper.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to second the desk light, Have an old 5 gal that the light part broke so its just a cover and i use a desk lamp as a light and with the light i dont even have a heater, the tank is at 78*, it helps my room is warm too. I only really use the light for simulating day and night seeing as i never open my curtains, also with sticking to the tank you bought, you save money which can go towards a lamp possibly.


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

Oh, and the air flow with that top is not an issue, the cover does well if you slide it over a little bit to allow for air. I'll attach a picture soon.


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

Looking over them you can find Saix in the top two trying to get his picture taken. lol


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I'm still kinda bleeeehh about the tank because it doesn't have a light. A lamp is just more room being taken up.

If I get a lamp, though, I need to find one that doesnt heat so hot and will cause problems


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Wait wait! Look what I found!

http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...gle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=11442-516083


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

There you go!


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

maybe I'll keep it then.
It's such an inexpensive tank, even after buying the hood separately.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd still be weary of a fish jumping out of that spot. I would go with the plastic, great ventilation and would cost you maybe $2.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

caroro said:


> I'm still kinda bleeeehh about the tank because it doesn't have a light. A lamp is just more room being taken up.
> 
> If I get a lamp, though, I need to find one that doesnt heat so hot and will cause problems


The bulb heats, not the lamp. Get those compact spirals, they don't heat the water like the regular bulbs do  I have these in my smaller tanks (hoods are actually closer to the water than a lamp will be) for my plants.


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

this question is for anyone with a mini bow 2.5. Does it come with gravel and/or a plant? I heard the overall thing is amazing.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but since I just ordered some hoods for my 2.5 gallon tanks, I thought I would post the link. I HOPE they are what I was looking for, and not just a part of what I needed. (I googled "Perfecto Manufacturing 2.5 gallon Hood" and found it on this OnlinePetDepot.com site.)

http://www.onlinepetdepot.com/perfecto-manufacturing-strip-25gal-black-inch-p-17809.html

and here is what looks like a plain screen cover for a 2.5 rectangular tank.
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-12430

(I noticed when I was looking for a photo of the hood that a few threads on different websites came up looking for this product and not a lot of people finding it.)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

caroro said:


> Wait wait! Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...gle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=11442-516083


I want one!!!!!
But....  Shipping kills...


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

hermeh said:


> this question is for anyone with a mini bow 2.5. Does it come with gravel and/or a plant? I heard the overall thing is amazing.


It doesn't come with either.
I love mine, though... partly because I got it on sale for $20... Whatever the full price is might be a little crazy though. $40? Blech :/ I also don't like the filter that came with it, even though baffled it's pretty gentle. Love the tank itself, though, it looks AWESOME.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I have this tank with the glass hood and light. I simply have te glass slightly off to the side so the airtube, and cords can have a space. NO problems with it or fish jumping out !


----------

